# Swaying



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

On our return trip home from our Memorial weekend camp out, our 28'RSS swayed more then it ever has. I loaded the some way as always. We have the sway bar and stablizer bars. Everything was connected as usual. I had the tv tires at the recommend tire pressure ('04' chevy siverado 2500---front at 50psi and the back at 80psi) and the camper tires at 50psi. At 60 mph the tt would sway when a full size pick-up, a large car and especialy when a semi would pass us. I expect the semi to cause some sway. The winds were blowing around 15mph. I am not sure if this light wind caused it or if I am not doing something correct. Any suggestions to help prevent this.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What were the water tank levels at? On the 28rss the difference in a empty or full fresh tank can make a world of difference.

Also how do you define sway? Is there a steering action or a pushing action to the TV as you are passed?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I had trouble with getting sucked into passing semi's.
No real sway, the truck and trailer got sucked over as one unit.
Adjusting the hitch to lower the tongue a few inches so that the trailer rides slightly nose down seems to have taken care of it.

In your case, the friction sway bar may not be enough for a 28 and I would look into the Dual cam setup or an Equalizer.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like Jim said if you are using friction sway control upgrade to the Dual Cams

Don


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> What were the water tank levels at? On the 28rss the difference in a empty or full fresh tank can make a world of difference.
> 
> Also how do you define sway? Is there a steering action or a pushing action to the TV as you are passed?
> [snapback]116082[/snapback]​


The tanks showed empty. When they passed, it was as if I was getting sucked over and the frontend of the tv seemed to have steering action.

I appreciate your help. I knew that if I ask you guys I would get a reliable anwers vs. people that really don't know.

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Your comment about the front end having steering makes me wonder if your weight distribution is set up properly. If it's not, weight is removed from the front of the truck due to the hitch pressing down on the back. The steering can feel squirrely if the hitch is not set up right.

A little push/pull when a truck goes by is normal, but when it does it when a smaller vehicle passes, something's not set up right or there may not be enough tongue weight.

Have you double checked that your hitch is set up exactly according to the directions that came with your hitch? The truck should lower or squat equally front to back when the weight distribution bars are cinched up and the truck and trailer should be nice and level.

Like mentioned, better sway control than a friction bar is necessary with a trailer of that length, even with our short 21RS, upgrading from a friction bar to an equal-i-zer sway control hitch made a big difference.

let us know what you find out.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Like Jim said if you are using friction sway control upgrade to the Dual Cams
> 
> Don
> [snapback]116088[/snapback]​


Exactly


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Like Jim said if you are using friction sway control upgrade to the Dual Cams
> ...


X2


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I dry camp quite a bit and I used to empty my fresh water tank before leaving the campsite, but I noticed I had a great deal of sway on the way home and none on the way there. Now I keep my fresh water tank filled and the sway problem is gone on the trip home. That 400 pounds makes a big difference.

Now, if I'm fully loaded for more than a weekend trip, I adjust the amount of water against the amount of stuff loaded into the TT and its distribution throughout the TT.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I think Mike is on to something with your weight distribution front/rear on the truck. I would check this first then investigate the actual tongue weight. And finally upgrade the system. I never was a fan of friction bars on anything over 21'.

Good Luck


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What kind of sway, Weight Distirbution are you useing? There are some that are good, and some that are not so good.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> What kind of sway, Weight Distirbution are you useing? There are some that are good, and some that are not so good.
> [snapback]116372[/snapback]​


I have the Eaz Lift sway control and Weight Distributing (1000lbs).

Is the equalizer or the dual cam better? Do I use any of the existing equipment (Ez lift Sway control or the Eaz Lift Weight Distribution system)? Is their differant weight/styles on these and if so, which is better. Are they hard to install?

I don't know very much about this type of stuff.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve McNeil said:


> Is the equalizer or the dual cam better?


YES!

Either will give you a much more controlled situation. You may be able to adapt the Reese sway bars to your unit, but I would go for the whole thing if you want to do it right.

I am also puzzled by your tire pressures. 50PSI front / 80PSI rear does not sound right to me. If you are going to 80 on the rear, you must have load rated tires, but on our Titan with 'P' rated tires, we run maximium allowable pressure at all four corners. Also, the 50PSI on the Outback is low. So, what it sounds like, is that you have a very solid tire in the middle, and mushy tires at the ends. That can't help your situation!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Steve McNeil said:
> 
> 
> > Is the equalizer or the dual cam better?
> ...


Depends on what tires he has. I'm pretty sure the stock 14" Duros on my 26RS have a max inflation pressure of 50psi. As far as the truck tires, if he has a 2500, then there are most likely LT tires, and most likely load range "E". The vehicle manufacturer determines what the pressures for the unloaded vehicle should be. My Excursion for instance, with LT245's, Ford recommends 50 psi Front, 55 psi Rear.

Tim

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree Tim, but 50/55 is a lot different than 50/80!

I'm not saying it's wrong. If that's what the manufacturer recommends, they certainly know more than I. But it sure doesn't sound right to me.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

front at 50 and rear at 80 is correct on a Silverado 2500.
My 21Rs is also rated for 50PSI in the wheels.
Sounds like air pressure is correct.

The Equalizer hitch is a complete replacement for the setup you have and is just a little cheaper than a complete Reese setup with Dual Cams.
buy the Equalizer for $399.00 and after a proper setup, you'll be happy.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The 50/55 on the Ex is more for comfort of the passengers. It is afterall marketed as a high end luxury SUV, not as a 3/4 ton towing machine. I think someone posted on another thread that their F250 was something like 65/80, but I can't remember the exact numbers.

Tim


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

Steve McNeil said:


> Lady Di said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of sway, Weight Distirbution are you useing?Â There are some that are good, and some that are not so good.
> ...


I had a similar setup for another trailer (EAZ-lift 1,000/10,000) and when I contacted Reese directly to ask if I could adapt the dual cam system to this unit they replied that the bars on the EAZ-lift system are too wide. I verified this by bringing a bar down to my local Camping World... no go!!!

So I opted to sell my EAZ-lift system for $200.00 and purchased the Equil-i-zer 1,000 system for $399 delivered via RVWholesalers.com. I think to get a full Reese system was not that much more at approx. $460.00.

I think either system would work good for your situation. Just make sure you set them up correctly and have a decent tongue weight.


----------



## wiracer24 (Mar 15, 2006)

I can speak for the equalizer hitch, I can even let go of the steering wheel when a semi is going by. The price was right, found on rvwholesalers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wiracer24 said:


> I can speak for the equalizer hitch, I can even let go of the steering wheel when a semi is going by. The price was right, found on rvwholesalers.
> [snapback]116487[/snapback]​


Love mine as well. Can't really feel anything going by....NICE!!!


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Katrina said:


> front at 50 and rear at 80 is correct on a Silverado 2500.
> My 21Rs is also rated for 50PSI in the wheels.
> Sounds like air pressure is correct.
> 
> ...


Do you keep your tire pressure at 50 on the front and 80 on the back, enough when you are not pulling your tt? I would think the different air pressure's would cause the tires to wear differantly.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Steve McNeil said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > front at 50 and rear at 80 is correct on a Silverado 2500.
> ...


I usually run at about 50 front and 60 rear when empty. The truck rides like a tank with the rears at 80 when empty.
Tires seem to be wearing evenly on the truck so far.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

tires should wear evenly as long as they are rotated on a regular basis, every 5-6K miles.

Tim


----------

